# Apocalypse Datasheet: Ork Dread Mob



## Mrchaos (Jul 2, 2009)

Dis iz it boyz, da meks are at it again.

No Ork player can resist the new Deff Dread and Killa Kanz. I will be collecting 4 Deff Dreads and 9 Killa Kanz for the Dread Mob Apoc Datasheet.

Here's a starter. 





More Dreads on the way!


----------



## Viscount Vash (Jan 3, 2007)

Interesting base what is it?


----------



## aegius (Mar 24, 2009)

I can't wait to the whole lot painted, I vote that you stop doing everything and spend 28 hours a day painting until they're all finished.


----------



## Mrchaos (Jul 2, 2009)

Deff Dread done. RARW!




Another Deff Dread assembled.





Viscount Vash said:


> Interesting base what is it?


I got them from ebay a long time ago. Seems a good use for the dreads.


----------



## aegius (Mar 24, 2009)

Not enough! I DEMAND MOAR!

and on a slightly more positive note: very nice, very, very nice. I'm going to do something I don't do very often, and that is to spread out some of my rep. +rep to you.

and MOAR! GIEF MOAR!


----------



## Mrchaos (Jul 2, 2009)

This poor Deff Dread has been sitting on my desk for 3 weeks half-painted. I got the time to finally complete it and look, it's showing a smily Orky face!


----------



## Mrchaos (Jul 2, 2009)

Resurrecting this thread with content.

Recently entered a 50k Apocalypse game. I painted a couple of Deff Dreads and Killa Kanz for the Dread Mob Datasheet.


----------



## greenee22 (May 12, 2011)

looks real nice dude, although it would be better visible were they on a light background.

--me wan' more ba' boyz!--


----------

